# Nintendo Switch (NX)



## Stratelier (Oct 20, 2016)

It's officially revealed!  The rumored NX is now the "Nintendo Switch".






Mind. Blown?  What do you guys think of it?


----------



## JumboWumbo (Oct 21, 2016)

Want to know why it's called the Switch?

One look at it and you'll want to Switch to a PS4.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 21, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Want to know why it's called the Switch?
> 
> One look at it and you'll want to Switch to a PS4.


----------



## Watersfall (Oct 21, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Want to know why it's called the Switch?
> 
> One look at it and you'll want to Switch to a PS4.


Nah, it's called switch because they switched the name.


----------



## nerdbat (Oct 21, 2016)

Looks unexpectedly neat. I like the idea of home/portable console hybrid, and the whole concept of directly (i.e. without a need for internet connection and resulting issues) unifying several gaming devices into one without is a really good direction for gaming tech in general - much more perspective and potentially useful than, for example, VR glasses or motion control. I also can't think of a better time for releasing such console, considering that synchronization and unification of devices is a big topic in tech industry nowadays, and console gaming itself slowly loses position to PC due to how stale things became over half a decade. Don't think I would ever buy one, but I hope it will catch on.


----------



## Malcolm Deer (Oct 21, 2016)

Any idea if the portable part of the Switch will be as powerful as the main console? Will it lack in graphic quality compared to the console?


----------



## nerdbat (Oct 21, 2016)

Malcolm Deer said:


> Any idea if the portable part of the Switch will be as powerful as the main console? Will it lack in graphic quality compared to the console?


From what I've read, portable part _is _pretty much the console - the dock's main functions are TV output and power/charging.


----------



## SuperCuddleWolfy (Oct 21, 2016)

The system is just a custom Nvidia Shield. When you think about it, the tablet approach was probably the best way to make a console/portable hybrid without it being some bulky looking Wii U gamepad. Be interesting to see if this fancy new Tegra chip can perform on the same level as the other consoles.


----------



## Watersfall (Oct 21, 2016)

SuperCuddleWolfy said:


> The system is just a custom Nvidia Shield. When you think about it, the tablet approach was probably the best way to make a console/portable hybrid without it being some bulky looking Wii U gamepad. Be interesting to see if this fancy new Tegra chip can perform on the same level as the other consoles.


I can see it performing as good or better then the ps4/xbone, but it's a handheld console, which Sony and Microsoft don't have.
So really, I don't think much will change in the market, but I'm curious to see where this goes.


----------



## Mailylion (Oct 21, 2016)

I wish I had a nice appartment like these sexy millennials do X3 Apart from that I really can't wait to play some games at the castle in our neighbourhood <3 They have such a nice park there and the view from the hill is nice. ^^


----------



## KitSly (Oct 23, 2016)

I can honestly say I am interested, but I will need to know the launch line-up and how much third party support it will get before I pull the trigger on one.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Oct 23, 2016)

i'm getting Breath of the Wild on WiiU. i WANT my dual screen experience goddammit! i'm legit pissed with Ninty...


----------



## KitSly (Oct 23, 2016)

I have been dismissive of Nintendo for years now for not giving me a console that I felt was worth buying and always being behind MS and Sony.  I miss the SNES and N64 days.


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Oct 23, 2016)

What's the price on it?


----------



## KitSly (Oct 23, 2016)

They haven't said yet.  I am guessing between $300-$400


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Oct 23, 2016)

KitSly said:


> They haven't said yet.  I am guessing between $300-$400


Thanks, bud. Sounds about right. :3


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 25, 2016)

KitSly said:


> ...not giving me a console that I felt was worth buying


That out-of-context snippet is the same way I view the Xboxes.  With one single game as the exception (which I've seen the entirety of thanks to the thing that is YouTube), none of their exclusives interest me AT ALL.  And even with Sony, it took some time for me to pick up a PS2, and it took a lot of time for me to pick up a PS3.  Picking up a PS4 isn't even on my radar yet.


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 4, 2016)

Malcolm Deer said:


> Any idea if the portable part of the Switch will be as powerful as the main console? Will it lack in graphic quality compared to the console?



its likley that they will have it render on a lower quality or resolution when portable to save power and heat. but when in the dock power ist a problem so it can go full force.


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 4, 2016)

SuperCuddleWolfy said:


> The system is just a custom Nvidia Shield. When you think about it, the tablet approach was probably the best way to make a console/portable hybrid without it being some bulky looking Wii U gamepad. Be interesting to see if this fancy new Tegra chip can perform on the same level as the other consoles.


it has been 3 years since those consoles came out.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 12, 2017)

Guess what, it's January 12th and in just 150 minutes Nintendo is broadcasting their huge batch of Switch news:


Spoiler











As for myself, I've been tuning out of all the rumors floating around on YouTube.


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 13, 2017)

Did you guys Saw the presentation live stream?


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 13, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> Did you guys Saw the presentation live stream?


No, but I got most of the details after the fact.

Paid online and a two and a half hour battery life?

No thanks.


----------



## Rainbowdragon (Jan 13, 2017)

I saw it, the only thing that bugs me is they didn't mention backwards compatibility, that's a massive thing for me....


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 13, 2017)

The new Mario game looks awesome ... too bad it's not for launch.  Then again, GameCube debuted without a Mario per se, and it did ... better than the Wii U at least?

And Skyrim confirmed, that was nice to see.

Splatoon footage revealed to be a sequel.

Zelda confirmed, and what an epic trailer.


----------



## MaximusLupis (Jan 13, 2017)

Stratelier said:


> That out-of-context snippet is the same way I view the Xboxes.  With one single game as the exception (which I've seen the entirety of thanks to the thing that is YouTube), none of their exclusives interest me AT ALL.  And even with Sony, it took some time for me to pick up a PS2, and it took a lot of time for me to pick up a PS3.  Picking up a PS4 isn't even on my radar yet.


Yeah same here, Nintendo has been the only hardware developer to actually interest me with its exclusives consistently... Only just now, am I considering putting a ps4 on a purchase list for 2 years from now. The Xbone has completely lost my interest cause I can play all their exclusives on Windows 10 anyways

A shame really that the only major game brand/company evidently worth a damn is a walking punchline


----------



## MaximusLupis (Jan 13, 2017)

My problem with


Rainbowdragon said:


> I saw it, the only thing that bugs me is they didn't mention backwards compatibility, that's a massive thing for me....


is that The Wii U, 3DS and DS games are not going to be easy to implement on something like the switch, at all.  and shoehorning a disc drive in so people can skip getting a wii U is a pipedream, it would be just too expensive to produce. If people really want to bother playing some of the Wii U's games now at a discounted price and its not worth it to them to get the hardware for it, then get an emulator or something, or wait for rereleases on the switch. I guarantee Xenoblade Chronicles X and some of the better Wii U exclusives will get a switch rerelease if nintendo likes money at all.

Its funny to me really, people seem to be getting on nintendo's case over backward compatibility when these same people (not you but others) have defended the delayed and kinda lame backwards compatibility of the Ps4 and Xbox One, both have logical reasons for their poor state or nonexistent state at all
(both hardware and design limitations) plus, the switch is already confirmed to be completely different in its chipset to the wii U. which these games are coded for this very specific hardware. 

long story short, hold on to your 3ds if you must, it doesnt really take up that much space anyways. Hell the switch isnt even going to be that big of a space taker, the whole thing is a tablet, the dock is even smaller than the tablet...


----------



## MaximusLupis (Jan 13, 2017)

Stratelier said:


> The new Mario game looks awesome ... too bad it's not for launch.  Then again, GameCube debuted without a Mario per se, and it did ... better than the Wii U at least?
> 
> And Skyrim confirmed, that was nice to see.
> 
> ...


Well yes the Gamecube did better than the Wii U, thats mostly because not counting the Wii the sales of consoles since the N64 has been steadily going down.The wii Imo was kind of a flash in the pan, plus the Gamecube actually did horrible by most standards many people actually thought doom and gloom of the company back then too. then the Wii and the Ds came out, and those, well print money...


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 13, 2017)

i'm watching the Treehouse stream right now. They're showing off the new Mario Kart game. Honestly, i don't really care for the game but i'm _more impressed_ that the 4 players demoing the game keep the banter and commentary so clean. Seriously, i'm not playing and just _watching someone else play_ and i'm cussing up a storm. Mario Kart always brings out the worst in people and yet those streamers haven't so much as uttered a single "dammit" or "get fucked". impressive!


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Jan 13, 2017)

Stratelier said:


> Guess what, it's January 12th and in just 150 minutes Nintendo is broadcasting their huge batch of Switch news:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I'm excited for Super Mario Odyssey and Splatoon 2. :3


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 13, 2017)

MaximusLupis said:


> The Xbone has completely lost my interest cause I can play all their exclusives on Windows 10 anyways


Lol.  The sole XBox One game to hook my interest so far was _Ori and the Blind Forest_, but my laptop (which runs Win 10) can handle it!  Barely ... but the game is so beautiful I had to risk it.  Was not disappointed at all.


----------



## Lemanic (Jan 13, 2017)

Anyone here getting emotional about this?


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 17, 2017)

FonzieThSuperWizard said:


> What's the price on it?


Nintendo Switch™ - Official site – Nintendo gaming system



JumboWumbo said:


> Paid online and a two and a half hour battery life?
> 
> No thanks.


That's 2.5 hours _minimum,_
The longest it can last for is 6.5 hours.
Plus, it's charged by USB Type-C, so if you wanted to you could bring along a power bank.
And paid online, just look back and see how many Nintendo games are for online multiplayer... Not that many...


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Stratelier (Jan 18, 2017)

Yeah, I'm kind of surprised nobody's discussing the (for lack of a better term) #EndRegionLocking announcement.  I'm certain the console will still be _able_ to enforce region locking -- the announcement was simply that Nintendo will be publishing primarily "all region" games.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 18, 2017)

Stratelier said:


> Yeah, I'm kind of surprised nobody's discussing the (for lack of a better term) #EndRegionLocking announcement.  I'm certain the console will still be _able_ to enforce region locking -- the announcement was simply that Nintendo will be publishing primarily "all region" games.


That will be definitely something cool to see... though, I have never really found the need to get a game from a different region rather than just in my town...


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 18, 2017)

Lemanic said:


> Anyone here getting emotional about this?


----------

